
George Orwell on writing: Those six little rules - bootload
http://www.economist.com/blogs/prospero/2013/07/george-orwell-writing?fsrc=scn/tw/te/bl/ed/georgeorwellonwritingthosesixlittlerules
======
autopov
While "The Economist" squabble over these pedantic style rules, a modest
survey of various social media utterances proves a number of native English
speakers can't figure out simple grammar: It's/its; there/they're/their;
then/than; etc.

Those six—now seven updated—rules are on a higher intellectual plane than that
of the average netizen.

I'd use a metaphor to summarize my observation, but I don't want to break the
rules.

~~~
DrScump
Some writers are more equal than others.

